# Moving frogs to new tank



## DartSolo (Sep 7, 2014)

I've had my three Azureus for about four months, (hoping for a trio), in a big heavily planted 40 gallon breeder, I have also recently decided to get a 20 gallon long set up and move the Azureus into that. The tank is all set up, all that is left is to wait a few weeks for it to get a good growth with the plants before moving the frogs into it. My question is, will the frogs be shocked by being moved into a new place or is it a better idea to keep the frogs in their 40 gallon breeder? I am planning to get more frogs in the future but only after I get these guys to breed.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

I moved my Azureus 1.1 pair from an 18 cube to a 29 long. I hardly see them and it's been a few weeks. They will at first mostly likely be a little shy until they get comfortable and the plants get thick. Just my expirience. I'm not worried, once they get comfortable they will be out more. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

A 20 gallon for 3 azureus might be a bit cramped. They'll probably be much happier in the 40. As they get used to you opening and closing the Viv they'll be out a lot more. That said, if you do move them and they don't end up stressing each other out they'll react the same way - they're super bold frogs. 


Sent from my SGH-i677 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree, I would move frogs only to a vivarium of the same or larger size. I moved my auratus trio into their new viv (same size) a few months ago, and there was no difference in their behavior at all, oddly enough. Even after I scooped them up with my (gloved) hands and put them in, about twenty minutes later they were all avidly exploring their new digs. From what I know about azureus they will probably get used to the new place quickly enough, as long as there's enough space, hides, visual barriers, etc.

(My auratus are probably extra acclimated to unusual activity, though, since they grew up with me pretty much living in the room that their vivarium is in. They actually come out to watch when I vacuum water out of the false bottom. Only when the temperature's bordering on too low do they hide out.)


----------



## DartSolo (Sep 7, 2014)

The main reason I wanted to move them to a smaller tank was because of breeding purposes. I have many bromeliads and tons of hiding spots in the 40 gallon, which makes me fear that if they ever lay eggs it will be hard to find the tadpoles. So i assumed moving them into a smaller tank would solve this problem.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

3 frogs in a well made 20 isn't terrible IMO and they will adapt quickly, but you may have aggression issues especially after shaking things up with a move. Azureus when mature can become aggressive competing for mates and be territorial.

Sometime a trio can work, is just depends on the individual frogs and conditions, but you may have less problems with that in the larger tank. You could do a pair in the 20 and put the single frog in a 10 for display and as a back up in case something happens to the other. Then use the 40 for a frog that is better in groups then azureus/tincs are.


----------

